# Shogun Banner



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Please rate this out of ten. My PS skills are a little choppy, so I made a few mistakes.










Edit: DAMN IT! It was supposed to be a pop out. Oh well, I will go back and change it sooner or later...


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

would've looked better as a pop out.

6/10


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Fixed it...


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

backgrounds not good other than that nice


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Background is too plain. Also you should have just used one text instead of 3 diffrent ones. The render needs more effect on it and should be blended in.


----------

